
Automatic documentation, a restful-API toolkit for the django/flask framework - pcloth
https://github.com/pcloth/api-shop
======
pcloth
core function: 1\. Configuration api generation. 2\. Automatically verify the
data submitted by the request and convert it to a format. 3\. Automatically
generate api documents and provide a web page for query and mock data
presentation. 4\. Compatible with django and flask 5\. Container format
conversion: list, dict, set, tuple 6\. Custom Format Converter,
data_format.datetime format conversion class; '2019-01-18 23:25:25' to
datetime 7\. Multi-language support. 8\. Document support hot overload. 9\.
The default value supports method functions.

